
Cloudflare cache issue breaks a lot of website - mikepartiko
http://twitter.com/Cloudflare/status/1108172054996676610
======
tolgahanuzun
Now my friend is swearing at that. He had to work that night. :D To understand
the problem.

------
bifrost
Any more notes about this? I couldn't find much info about it.

~~~
robertcope
Yeah. Seems like quite a claim without and details.

~~~
bifrost
FWIW Cloudflare is fairly forthcoming so I'd expect something. "Cache is
broken!" sounds like a fairly generic claim...

~~~
jgrahamc
If someone has a clue what the OP was talking about I'd be happy to hear about
it.

